# The Rock



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Went out today but was absolutely bummed. It was not just ice but flowing ice! Couldnt fish it but it looked beautiful.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Man that sucks, I'm sure the single digit temps last night locked some more areas up too. Well I was hoping to get out Saturday, it's not looking very good now. If anyone has any further updates of ice on the rock please share. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm off tomorrow.
If its fishable I'll be there.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

It's a nice sunny day out might melt some ice. But I'm going somewhere today I need to fish.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

dustinlancy said:


> Man that sucks, I'm sure the single digit temps last night locked some more areas up too. Well I was hoping to get out Saturday, it's not looking very good now. If anyone has any further updates of ice on the rock please share. Thanks
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm going to get my girlfriend to take pics while I'm at work. I'll post tmrw night cause I'm thinking of going Saturday Sunday monday 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Rasper said:


> I'm going to get my girlfriend to take pics while I'm at work. I'll post tmrw night cause I'm thinking of going Saturday Sunday monday
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Great, thanks rasper!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I was just at the Rocky.
Cedar Point to Big Met.
There is a little open water in the deeper main currents but shelf ice and slush.
The sun is peeking through but it's still below freezing.
Big snow tonight and tomorrow.

It's time to goose hunt....


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

No pics but everything seems to be getting a bit better. No flowing ice but that might change tonight. I'll be out tomorrow afternoon.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Was out today after work. Not many places that weren't iced up.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Just drove from nature center to the marina, walking a bit to check out the normally productive areas. Mostly iced up, with the small amount of open water in shallow areas with a few exceptions. Small area open right below the falls at Morley. Below horse ford open in the faster water area but three guys fishing it (one standing on shelf ice) with a small area open above it along the wall. Small seam open below rockcliff 8' wide or so with one fishing it. Locked up behind the treatment plant. Didn't fish - not feeling like breaking thru shelf ice to fish the little bit that is open.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Steel Cranium said:


> Just drove from nature center to the marina, walking a bit to check out the normally productive areas. Mostly iced up, with the small amount of open water in shallow areas with a few exceptions. Small area open right below the falls at Morley. Below horse ford open in the faster water area but three guys fishing it (one standing on shelf ice) with a small area open above it along the wall. Small seam open below rockcliff 8' wide or so with one fishing it. Locked up behind the treatment plant. Didn't fish - not feeling like breaking thru shelf ice to fish the little bit that is open.


That was me standing on shelf ice by horse ford.  Honestly there is plenty of fishable spots. Those fish are just not moving for anything.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Rasper said:


> That was me standing on shelf ice by horse ford.


i think he made that statement as thats a terribly naive thing to do. its inherently dangerous. unless youre in the arctic, NEVER walk on ice thats over moving water.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Patricio said:


> i think he made that statement as thats a terribly naive thing to do. its inherently dangerous. unless youre in the arctic, NEVER walk on ice thats over moving water.


Haha I know that part of the river extremely well. I was standing on top of a part that was inches deep underneath. I'm not that dumb. But I get where you are coming from there is people out there with no common sense.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Patricio said:


> i think he made that statement as thats a terribly naive thing to do. its inherently dangerous. unless youre in the arctic, NEVER walk on ice thats over moving water.


Yes, he wouldn't have got his knees wet if the ice broke where he was standing. Have witnessed guys standing over much deeper water in the past, and saw a few of them fall in when the ice broke behind them.


----------

